# Strawberry wine



## bruno (Nov 29, 2008)

Trying to post my first picture - Strawberry wine, bottled this am.


----------



## Sacalait (Nov 29, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## bein_bein (Nov 29, 2008)

Lookin' good Bruno!!


----------



## moose-1110 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a strawberry/ruhbarb in the carboy(4L) now. I hope it turns out looking as good as yours After the first racking it tasted very good


----------

